# Door handle coming off



## builder (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi!

Can someone please help with the door handle as it's coming out from the spindle so you can see the black part. As you can see from attachments, when I push the handle back inside, it looks normal but then you can see the black part from the other side. I assume there are something that needs some tightening. Is it normal that door handles come off like this? Is it normal wear? And please give me some good tutorial video or diagram as I have not found any that is describing the exact problem I have. The door itself is a security type metal door so I really want to fix this handle as I feel like pulling it off when opening/closing the door. 


Thanks!


----------



## JoeD (Oct 6, 2017)

The bottom on one side probably has a set screw that locks it on.
should be similar to this.


----------



## builder (Oct 8, 2017)

Did not find any hole like that on the picture. Is it possible, it is somehow mounted inside the door, so I should remove these 2 screws on door handle plate? I mean these screws around the handle: https://astri.ee/assets/medias/3065...kega-assa-d12-1464269160127-palmett-lukud.jpg


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 10, 2017)

Ok, two thoughts:
First, did you try to tighten up those two screws, which might pull everything snugly together.
Second, if you did not find a set screw on either door handle, you might find a very small rectangular notch with a piece of metal filling it and just maybe sticking out a little. That would be the release. You work it by pushing in the spring loaded piece in the middle.


----------



## builder (Oct 14, 2017)

I already tried to tighten these 2 screws, but it seems they just hold the handle mechanism's cover plate on place. Also I didn't find that rectangular notch. Just the circular metal handle, no holes or any pieces sticking out from there. Should I remove the screws from the side of the door or just loose these 2 plate screws and see if it can be fixed from inside?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 17, 2017)

It's possible that the release is hidden by the cover plates. remove those two screws and pull the cover plate back, you might find the notch or set screw there.


----------



## builder (Oct 20, 2017)

I am thinking of the same thing, but I want to be sure that no spring or release won't jump out of there, so please, can somebody link an instruction of that process?


----------



## Snoonyb (Oct 20, 2017)

Look on the latch retainer plate, there may be a name there.

Some of these small insignificant mechanical sets are simply a push together mechanism where the barrel of one side is split and grooved to retain the other.

I'd take the thing apart and find out what you are dealing with.

It can't be that complicated, and if it is beyond repair, drill the door and install an industry standard lock set.


----------

